# American in Nafplion - looking for other moms with small children



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm an American living in Nafplion, Greece and I have a 2.5 year old son. I'm looking for other mothers in the area that would like to meet up for a coffee and/or play date. 

Kind regards,

Shawna


----------

